# Modified Engine Cover



## Chinny (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,am a Newbie to forum.Just thought I would share this with you,hopefully you haven't seen it before.Recently fitted Ramair induction kit but when finished i was very disappointed that engine cover would no longer fit so got a second hand one and made my own.Hope you like it,thoughts?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome great idea I had the same problem with my Golf R same cover as yours (same engine as the TTS) so I went for the TTS engine cover


----------



## Chinny (Dec 9, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome great idea I had the same problem with my Golf R same cover as yours (same engine as the TTS) so I went for the TTS engine cover
> View attachment 479564


----------



## Chinny (Dec 9, 2021)

well what can i say!that looks superb and all the chrome extras really finish it off,credit to you


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Man, that's a great cover! Nice


----------

